# Looking for anyone else having treatment at Aberdeen?



## debbieb7735 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi there, 

We, after 4 years of TTC, have finally been referred to Aberdeen, my GP seems to think they will go straight ahead with IVF rather than IUI. Just wondering if I can find anyone in my area on here? 

Baby dust to all xxx 

Debbie x


----------



## euandee (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi I had treatment at Aberdeen. Long protocol. At the moment2week wait,test on 21st October.
The staff have been great.


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi I will at some point be having treatment at Aberdeen. Currently on the waiting list for donor sperm. Staff have been great so far xx


----------

